# Notebook vs Siemens PG was soll ich nehmen



## Bender25

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze frage. Es gab schon mal ein Thread darüber aber ich finde ihn nicht mehr.
Da ich die Abteilung gewechselt habe muss ich nun leider mein altes PG zurück geben und soll mir doch bitte ein neues holen 

Nun meine frage. Was benützt denn Ihr so. PG oder doch ein normales Notebook mit einer entsprechenden CP? Wenn ja was für eins? Ich sollte auf alle fälle ein "robusteres" haben da ich ab und zu doch im freien bin zum Programmieren (Steuerungen in Außenschränke usw.)
Leistungsmäßig sind die PG von Siemens halt immer weit unter den Notebooks die man aktuell kaufen kann (und teurer).

Danke schon mal


----------



## Matze001

Hallo,

nächste Woche teste ich einmal ein Macbook Pro mit Parallel Desktop 5.
Ich kann dann gern meine Erfahrungen hier einbringen.

Positiv für das Gerät ist:

Hohe Leistung
Robust durch Aluminiumgehäuse
...

Werde wie gesagt wenn ich es im Einsatz habe einmal näher beschreiben.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Bender25

Wäre bestimmt mal interessant.

Kenn mich bei den Mac Books nicht so aus. Wie ist denn das ganze mit Step 7 WinCC Flex usw? bzw den anderen "Microsoft" Programmen? Bekommt man das dann zum laufen?
Ah ok Parallel Desktop ist dann für die Windows Oberfläche


----------



## Matze001

Okay hast es selbst rausgefunden 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten und für viel Input sorgen.
Fragen beantworte ich dann auch gern.

Aber bedenkt bitte - sobald ich das Gerät habe brauche ich noch ca. 1 Woche bis alle Siemens und Microsoft-Produkte installiert sind 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Bender25

*g* Aber du bist dir sicher das du es zum laufen bekommst?

Hab das eben mal meinem Chef erzählt und er hat nur die Hände übern Kopf zusammen geschlagen und gesagt "wie soll ich bitte ein Mac Book durchbringen"

Sprich ich sollte noch ein paar Argumente haben *g*

Bin aber für alle anderen Notebooks offen. Wer also noch was hat bitte raus damit


----------



## Matze001

Hallo,

Es wird schon klappen 

Du kannst folgende Argumente vorbringen:

Hohe Akkulaufzeit 6-10h sind ohne Netzkabel drin
Hohe Leistung nen i7 mit 2,66GHz und 8GB RAM sollten auch bei Siemensprodukten nicht an ihre Grenzen kommen
Hohe Kompatibilität dan Parallels Desktop - Alle Windows-Treiber sind lauffähig

Es sind mehrere Betriebssysteme möglich, z.B. eine XP installation für Siemens, eine für andere Software die sich mit Siemens in die flicken bekommen würde, und das alles ohne einen Neustart des Systems, sondern die Windows-Versionen laufen Parallel und können gleichzeitig in verschiedenen Fenstern genutzt werden.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## tnt369

als Bürogerät ist das mit dem macbook ok, aber für "draussen" an der anlage geht mir nichts über ein field pg.
ich hab eins (P4), das läuft schon 5 jahre. Da lief 2x wasser drüber (aus einer 2" leitung!) und es hat schon einiges mehr mitgemacht. und es läuft und läuft und läuft...
vor diesem gerät habe ich verschieden notebooks verwendet, die dann nach ca. 1-3 jahren den geist aufgaben (display defekt wg. feuchtigkeit, überhitzung wg. heissem klima, festplatte, cd laufwerk, keine ersatzteile mehr ...)
und unterschätze den aufwand der softwareinstallation und die schnittstellen nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist

tnt369 schrieb:


> ... Da lief 2x wasser drüber (aus einer 2" leitung!) ...


Wie arbeitet ihr denn? War der Schaltschrank auch derweil offen?


----------



## Homer79

ich hab ein hpnc6320. ist sehr robust, gute qualität und serielle & parallele schnittstelle.
zur zeit test ich auch noch ein thinkpad x100e mit win7...irgendwann wird man ja um die umstellung nicht mehr drum rum kommen...aber zur zeit test ich ebend mehr win7 als was anderes.


----------



## georg_demmler

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht nicht so recht mit dem mac auf die Baustelle. Hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen. Wir haben Kunden, da bekommt man nur schwarze Hände - Karbonherstellung. Eine Anlage von uns ist in UAE. 45 Grad und nur Staub - da brauchst du nur den Lüfter anschauen. 

Von dem Field PG bin ich nicht so begeistert. Für den Preis ist das nicht so der Kracher Kollege hatte hier auch ein Field PG. Da hat dann der Bildschirm schlapp gemacht. Mehrzahl hat hier DELL und HP. Die meiste Software läuft eh in virtuellen Maschinen. Und wenn der Laptop schlapp macht, kauft man sich einen neuen und verwendet die VM. 

Da erspart man sich noch eine Woche Softwareinstallation.

Georg


----------



## PN/DP

So leistungsschwach sind die Field PG heutzutage gar nicht.

Wenn man noch S5-Anlagen zu betreuen hat und sowieso alle Siemens-Software-Lizenzen benötigt (Step5, 
Step7 Professional, Step7 Basic, Step7 Micro/WIN, WinCC flexible Advanced und mit etwas verhandeln 
ProTool), dann bekommt man für den Preis der Software-Lizenzen das Field PG quasi als Zugabe.

Für gelegentlichen S5-Service habe ich ein altes PG720 und für alles andere benutze ich Notebooks von 
Fujitsu-Siemens (heute nur Fujitsu) der Lifebook E Serie.
Die sind sehr zuverlässig, haben echte serielle und parallele Schnittstelle und der CP5511 läuft auch.
Bis März gab es die noch mit Windows XP Professional installiert, heute mit Windows 7 Professional 32bit 
(und 64bit). Windows XP Professional (Twinload) ist auch dabei, muß man sich aber selber installieren.
Besonders gut finde ich, daß UMTS-Modul, SD/MMC-Card Leser und Smart Card Leser integriert sind. 
WLAN und Bluetooth sowieso. Den optionalen Fingerprint-Sensor benötige ich nicht.

Zur Zeit habe ich ein Lifebook E8210, das nächste Notebook in naher Zukunft wird ein Lifebook E780 UMTS 
Highline sein (das hat den Parallelport dann allerdings nur am Port-Replikator).
Im Außeneinsatz bei Regen habe ich es noch nicht gehabt, auch noch keine direkte Wasser-Einwirkung, 
doch da wo ich es an Anlagen benutze, ist es ganzjährig 12°C, feucht bis nass und Essig-Dämpfe.
OK, die Akku-Laufzeit ist bei der NVidia-Grafik und WLAN nicht berauschend, doch länger als 1,5 Stunden 
mußte ich noch nicht ohne Steckdose auskommen. Ich benutze es auch oft als TV-Ersatz (Filme ansehen).

PS: Ein Mac Book würde ich nicht zur SPS-Programmierung und FU-Inbetriebnahme benutzen. 
Ich würde es noch nicht mal probieren ... finde die Idee schon etwas "abartig", auch dem Kunde gegenüber.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Sera

also ich find die  ThinkPads top. sind sehr robust, nie HW Problem. Sind aber eben auch teuerer. Alternative verwenden hier einige Dell.
Die PGs sind zwar robust, aber für den Bürobetrieb nicht so geeignet find ich. Da ich gern immer alles dabei hab und nich immer hin und her kopieren will, muss eben Büro und im Feld mit einem Lapi gehen.


----------



## van

So ein Feld PG M3 sieht ganz schnuckelig aus 
http://youtu.be/Gm1uK4VCWqw 
und die inneren Werte sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...trie-notebook/field-pg-m3/Seiten/Default.aspx

Ich selber nutze derzeit ein Lenovo ThinkPad W700 und davor hatte ich einen Dell Latitude D830. 

Als MPI Adapter habe ich einen NetLink Lite, der seit heute einen Wackelkontakt hat 

Nutzt hier jemand produktiv ein MacBook mit OS X und Parallels.
Privat auf meinem iMac habe ich das zwar auch zum spielen, aber damit arbeiten?

Gruß


----------



## Bender25

Danke euch allen mal.

Wir hatten gerade das Thema. Ich denke Mac Book wirds nicht, da event. leute über mir abkotzen weil ich einen Mac habe und diese nicht. Stichwort "Neider"...
Chef meinte, wenn du ein PG kaufst kann das nicht passieren auch wenn das das doppelt kostet  

Kann mir jemand sagen was das aktuelle PG M3-Premium kostet? Mein Katalog hat leider nur das M2 drin


----------



## tnt369

das m3-premium gibt es ab 3850,- (listenpreis)


----------



## Matze001

So das MacBook ist da und getestet, ich will es euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

Hardware

MacBook Pro 17"
i7 4x2,66GHz
8GB RAM
512GB HDD 7600rpm
256MB N-Vidia Grafikkarte
Deltalogic USB-MPI/Profibus

Software

Parallel Desktop 5
Windows XP Prof
Simatic Manager 5.4
WinCCflex 2008 SP1

Ich habe via Bootcamp Windows XP Prof installiert, und diese Partition anschließend mittels Parallels in Mac OS eingebunden.

Nun habe ich die Wahl zwischen folgenden Betriebsmodi:

Booten von XP und nutzen wie einen normalen Windows-PC
Booten von MacOS und ausführen von WinXP im Fenster
Booten von MacOS und ausführen von WinXP im coherence-Modus (parallelbetrieb, MS-Fenster öffnen sich wie MacOS Programme)

Nach der Installation vom SimaticManager und WinCCflexbile habe ich mir eine S7-3142-DP geschnappt und mit dem Deltalogic-Adapter via MPI auf die SPS zugegriffen.
Beim Einstecken des Adapters fragt er welchem Betriebssystem er das Gerät zuweisen soll (MacOS oder XP, nur im Parallels-Betrieb) und los gings. Treiber gibt es direkt bei Deltalogic. 

Die Verbindung in WinCC mit einem TP177 verlief ebenso problemlos.

Das 17" Display mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 bietet bei WinCCflexbile eine gute Übersicht und die Möglichkeit 15" Geräte im Vollbild zu Programmieren ohne scrollen zu müssen.


Den Härtetest habe ich mit dem Spiel Crysis gemacht. Dieses habe ich unter Parallels laufen lassen (also beide Betriebssysteme voll gebootet) und konnte flüssig mit sehr Hoher Grafik spielen.

Die Akkulaufzeit beträgt im Parallelbetrieb bei der Nutzung von S7 und WinCC 4-6Std.
Nutz man nur XP dürfte sich die Laufzeit auf 6-9Std. erhöhen.


Der Finanzielle Faktor ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Da die Software komplett vorhanden war, musste nur noch folgendes angeschafft werden:

Macbook Pro 17"
Zweites Netzteil
Parallels Desktop 5
Apple Care und Protect

Das zweite Netzteil ist eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, nichts ist ärgerlicher als wegen eines defekten 30€ Teils nicht arbeite zu können. Apple Care und Protect bietet für rund 300€ einen 3 Jahres Support an. Dieser kann Weltweit jederzeit in Anspruch genommen werden. Gesammtsumme für o.g.: 3300€



Positiv für den Parallelbetrieb halte ich, dass ich das Betriebssystem MacOS innerhalb von 15 Sekunden gebootet, oder innerhalb von 2 Sekunden aus dem Ruhezustand geholt habe, und sofort mit der Arbeit beginnen kann während das Windows-Betriebssystem parallel hochfährt. In der Zeit kann ich bereits Mails von Kollegen oder Kunden empfangen, kann meine Notizen und meinen Kalender einsehen, und dann meine Arbeit mit dem Simaticmanager beginnen.

Soviel erstmal von mir, wenn jemand explizite Fragen hat beantworte ich sie gern.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## vierlagig

Matze001 schrieb:


> Apple Care und Protect bietet für rund 300€ einen 3 Jahres Support an.



...für nichtraucher...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...für nichtraucher...



Kannst du auch noch was nichtssagenderes Schreiben 
Wäre nett, wenn du auch mal was sinnvolles schreibst, was nicht nur deinen Beitragszähler weiter bringt, sonder die "unwissenden" hier auch noch...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Kannst du auch noch was nichtssagenderes Schreiben
> Wäre nett, wenn du auch mal was sinnvolles schreibst, was nicht nur deinen Beitragszähler weiter bringt, sonder die "unwissenden" hier auch noch...
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



das ist nichts nichtssagendes sonder gängige praxis bei apple. rauchergeräte sind von der garantie ausgeschlossen.
darüber hinaus habe ich meine meinung in anderen threads zu diesem thema ausreichend kund getan: field PG.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist nichts nichtssagendes sonder gängige praxis bei apple. rauchergeräte sind von der garantie ausgeschlossen.
> darüber hinaus habe ich meine meinung in anderen threads zu diesem thema ausreichend kund getan: field PG.


 
das meinst du aber jetzt nicht ernst, mit nichtraucher meinst du bestimmt
das apple keinen service macht wenn das gerät "Abgeraucht" ist, also
ausgebrannt


----------



## vierlagig

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das meinst du aber jetzt nicht ernst, mit nichtraucher meinst du bestimmt
> das apple keinen service macht wenn das gerät "Abgeraucht" ist, also
> ausgebrannt



http://www.google.de/search?q=apple...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist nichts nichtssagendes sonder gängige praxis bei apple. rauchergeräte sind von der garantie ausgeschlossen.
> darüber hinaus habe ich meine meinung in anderen threads zu diesem thema ausreichend kund getan: field PG.



Dann Schreib das doch... 

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Du hast Ralle ja bald eingeholt, mit Beiträgen, vielleicht wirds dann ja wieder ruhiger...


----------



## Matze001

Dann hoffe ich mal das sie nichts gegen Dämmstoffstäube etc haben werden  
Lassen wir uns überraschen.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Matze001

Für alle die es interessieren könnte:

http://not-only-a-blog.de/2010/07/20/macbook-pro/

Ich werde es noch etwas ausführlicher gestalten, aber für den Anfang ist es eigtl. ok.
Primär ging es mir jetzt um die Beschreibung WIE man es installiert, in den nächsten Tagen werden die anderen Punkte etwas konkreter behandelt.

Freue mich über evtl. Feedback!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## erzteufele

also ich würde sowieso jedem Mac abraten ... wenn man sichs antun will mit virtuellen maschinen ... wenn man die zeit dafür hat 

ich habe ein lifebook und bekomme demnächst ein neues lifebook e780 die haben wenigstens noch ne rs232 schnittstelle welche viele anderen notebooks nicht haben ... manche vorallem ältere geräte welche über rs232 programmiert/parametriert werden gehen über einen usb adapter nicht...

dazu habe ich den cp 5512 und immernoch usb-ppi 

grüßle erzi


----------

